# Franken-Bike-Marathon Track Daten ?



## chris45 (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo wer hat die Track Daten für den Franken-Bike -Marathon ?


Danke


----------



## jobeagle (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Chris,
du kannst die GPX-Datei der Mittelstrecke (allerdings von 2013) aus unserem Tourenbereich downloaden:
http://www.mtbsimulator.de/touren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtWizard (5. Mai 2017)

Ich kann dir die Kurzstrecke der letzten 3 Jahre schicken...


----------



## chris45 (5. Mai 2017)

Ja gerne Danke


----------



## ragazza (7. Mai 2017)

da liegen doch alle Varianten zahlreich unter GPsies, auch meine eigenen Aufzeichnungen der Langstrecke der letzten Jahre sollten dort noch vorhanden sein.


----------

